# Synaptics touchpad on Dell Inspiron 5150



## Yester (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey Guys

I'm new in the forum, but i read id since along time. 
I'm now trying to make the Synaptic touchpad running since 2 days. I red almost every thread i found on Google and also the psm oder xf86-input-synaptics doc, didn't help me at all.
I have a Dell Inspiron notebook and FreeBSD 8.1 with Gnome 2 installed.
I really hope someone can help me with this.
I installed xf86-input-synaptics.

This is my /etc/X11/xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
	#Option		"DontZap"	"off"
	Option		"AutoAddDevices" "true"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/URW/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "dri2"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "record"
	Load  "freetype"
	#Load  "synaptics"
EndSection


Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "synaptics"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/psm0"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
	HorizSync	30-107
	VertRefresh	48-120
	Option		"DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "SWcursor"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "HWcursor"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoAccel"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ShadowFB"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "UseFBDev"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "Rotate"             	# [<str>]
        #Option     "VideoKey"           	# <i>
        #Option     "FlatPanel"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "FPDither"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "CrtcNumber"         	# <i>
        #Option     "FPScale"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "FPTweak"            	# <i>
        #Option     "DualHead"           	# [<bool>]
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "nv"
	VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"
	BoardName   "NV34M [GeForce FX Go5200 64M]"
	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	DefaultDepth	24
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
		Modes	"1024x768"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```

This is my /etc/rc.conf:

```
# -- sysinstall generated deltas -- # Thu Nov 19 17:43:07 2009
# Created: Thu Nov 19 17:43:07 2009
# Enable network daemons for user convenience.
# Please make all changes to this file, not to /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
# This file now contains just the overrides from /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
moused_enable="YES"
sshd_enable="YES"
# -- sysinstall generated deltas -- # Thu Nov 19 16:48:18 2009
keymap="swissgerman.iso"

# Computer name
hostname="Serverraum Laptop"

# Network interface
wlans_run0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
#wlandebug_wlan0="scan+auth+assoc"

# Xorg HAL
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"

# GNOME
gdm_enable="YES"
gnome_enable="YES"
# -- sysinstall generated deltas -- # Thu Nov 26 13:22:01 2009
moused_port="/dev/psm0"
moused_type="auto"
moused_enable="YES"
```

This is my /etc/sysctl.conf:

```
# $FreeBSD: src/etc/sysctl.conf,v 1.8.34.1.4.1 2010/06/14 02:09:06 kensmith Exp $
#
#  This file is read when going to multi-user and its contents piped thru
#  ``sysctl'' to adjust kernel values.  ``man 5 sysctl.conf'' for details.
#
# Uncomment this to prevent users from seeing information about processes that
# are being run under another UID.
#security.bsd.see_other_uids=0

# Disable Bell (Hardware Beep)
hw.syscons.bell=0




# ! Does not run !
# Synaptics Touchpad

# Horizontal Scrolling
#hw.psm.synaptics.vscroll_hor_area=1300

# Finger pressure
#hw.psm.synaptics.min_pressure: 16
#hw.psm.synaptics.max_pressure: 220

# Finger width
#hw.psm.synaptics.max_width: 10

# Movement smoothing
#hw.psm.synaptics.weight_current: 3
#hw.psm.synaptics.weight_previous: 6
#hw.psm.synaptics.weight_previous_na: 20
#hw.psm.synaptics.weight_len_squared: 2000

#hw.psm.synaptics.div_min: 9
#hw.psm.synaptics.div_max: 17
#hw.psm.synaptics.div_max_na: 30
#hw.psm.synaptics.div_len: 100

#hw.psm.synaptics.multiplicator: 10000

# Touchpad borders
#hw.psm.synaptics.margin_top: 200
#hw.psm.synaptics.margin_right: 200
#hw.psm.synaptics.margin_bottom: 200
#hw.psm.synaptics.margin_left: 200

#hw.psm.synaptics.na_top: 1783
#hw.psm.synaptics.na_right: 563
#hw.psm.synaptics.na_bottom: 1408
#hw.psm.synaptics.na_left: 1600

# Points history
#hw.psm.synaptics.window_min: 4
#hw.psm.synaptics.window_max: 10

# Tap and tap-hold
#hw.psm.synaptics.tap_max_delta: 80
#hw.psm.synaptics.tap_min_queue: 2
#hw.psm.synaptics.taphold_timeout: 125000

# Virtual scrolling
#hw.psm.synaptics.vscroll_hor_area: 1300
#hw.psm.synaptics.vscroll_ver_area: -600
#hw.psm.synaptics.vscroll_min_delta: 50
#hw.psm.synaptics.vscroll_div_min: 100
#hw.psm.synaptics.vscroll_div_max: 150
```

This is my /boot/loader.conf:

```
# Load networks drivers kernel moduls
if_run_load="YES"
runfw_load="YES"
if_wi_load="NO"

# wifi encryption
wlan_wep_load="NO"
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"

# Synaptics Support
hw.psm.synaptics_support="1"
```

Hopefully someone can help me


----------



## lme@ (Nov 26, 2010)

Unfortunately Synaptics support in FreeBSD is very buggy. Only a few Synaptics touchpads are recognized properly. You (like me on the most notebooks I tested) seem to be out of luck.
But you should create a PR for it.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 26, 2010)

That rc.conf is going to cause you pain in the future.  Don't use sysinstall to change settings, just edit rc.conf directly.  Make sure you don't have more than one declaration.  For example, you've got moused enabled twice, which will be confusing later.

Had other notes, but lme's flashing icon is about to give me a seizure, so some other time.


----------



## lme@ (Nov 27, 2010)

wblock: The icon is also flashing for you? I am still trying to find out why the normal gif animation doesn't work any longer in Firefox.


----------



## Yester (Nov 30, 2010)

Ok thank you lme@ and wblock for your answers!

Yes it could really be buggy, but if i run PCBSD with it, it's just running?
I tought that the PCBSD Kernel is based on FreeBSD, i'm not really sure about it, but mustn't it run then?

I installed PCBSD on this laptop before, but i wasn't thinking about this then.
It was really slow so i choosed FreeBSD with gnome.

The next step i'll do is, install PCBSD and have a look to the xorg.conf file there.
If it works, I will tell you.

Thank you really much and have a nice evening
Greetings


----------



## aragon (Dec 1, 2010)

Yester said:
			
		

> The next step i'll do is, install PCBSD and have a look to the xorg.conf file there.



Have a look at its /etc/sysctl.conf and /boot/loader.conf too.


----------



## Yester (Dec 2, 2010)

Hello community

I've fixed the problem now, to install PCBSD wasn't necessary. The problem was, that synaptics wasn't identified correct and it was recognized as something different, so it disabled psm0. The config files were correct, with adding this lines in the /boot/device.hints file it works:


```
hint.psm.0.flags="0x1000"
```

Hopefully it helps other people with this problem too


----------

